# Get rid of box which says Warning! Spyware on your Computer!



## dr.sam (Aug 21, 2008)

How can I possibly get rid of a frozen box on my desktop which says ..." Warning! Spyware on your Computer!

I have done antispyware scans and commercial scans as well. 
They all report that my computer is OK!

I have tried to restore to an earlier time and I can not go past the time I have had this problem.
The months don't even budge.
Please help.
it looks so ugly!
Thankl you::embarased


----------



## hammer1 (Feb 19, 2006)

1. Click the Start menu, select Run.
2. Type taskmgr.exe into the the Run command box, and click “OK.” You can also launch the Task Manager by pressing keys ALT + CTRL + DELETE or CTRL + Shift + ESC.
3. Click Processes tab, and find “Warning! Spyware Detected on Your Computer!” Popup processes.
4. Once you’ve found the “Warning! Spyware Detected on Your Computer!” Popup processes, right-click them and select “End Process” to kill “Warning! Spyware Detected on Your Computer!” Popup.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please follow the instructions *here* (5 pages) and then post all the requested logs in a new thread *here* for the security analysts to look at. If you have any trouble running any of the scans, leave them and move onto the next.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------



## maltesefalcon (Sep 22, 2008)

I have the same problem. The Warning! Spyware on your.... is still frozen on my desktop, and I went to the windows task manager and could not find any file beginning with Warning, etc. I did not want to end a process that might be necessary. Any other ideas about how to remove this box? Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi maltesefalcon, welcome to TSF

It looks like your computer is infected, so don't click on any of the popups or install any security software that is recommended by the popups.

See johnwill's reply.


----------

